
Companies Need to Share More of Their Riches with Workers - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-15/corporations-need-to-reward-all-workers-not-just-top-managers
======
sammaeliam
Who do rich people expect everybody else to buy their products if they're
broke after paying down student loans, paying rent, and paying all the other
bills?

Henry Ford figured this out a century ago. What's your excuse?

